# Anyone have a phone number for the Canadian Immigration in London, UK please?!!!



## JEND29 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am Canadian and currently have an application for PR being processed for my Irish common law spouse. It has been approved in Canada and is now with immigration in London as they look after Irish background checks etc. This place takes months to reply to emails or correspondence, they have now emailed us looking for documents (that have already been submitted) stating that they will close the file if they don't hear from me in 60 days.

I cannot find any phone number to contact them. And as they take so long to read emails I am afraid to reply by email incase they close the file. This has been a problem during the entire process. I just cannot speak to anyone about the application.

Has anyone been in a similar situation or have a phone number I can use?

I would be extremely grateful for any help or suggestions!!

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JEND29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Canadian and currently have an application for PR being processed for my Irish common law spouse. It has been approved in Canada and is now with immigration in London as they look after Irish background checks etc. This place takes months to reply to emails or correspondence, they have now emailed us looking for documents (that have already been submitted) stating that they will close the file if they don't hear from me in 60 days.
> 
> ...


1 Google Search and 30 seconds later got me this result.


----------



## JEND29 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey thanks for getting back to me,

I had tried that number previously and it's jut an automated system where they tell you to email your enquiry to them or visit the website. I can't seem to get through to an actual person.

I was just hoping someone might have had dealings with them before and managed to get a direct line. 

Ah well I will think of something  cheers!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can't resend the documents they are requesting for? Yes, I know you've told us you already sent them, but believe me: they sometimes 'lose' documents. Just resent them and wait patiently, however frustrating that is. Not a lot of other options at the moment.


----------

